# Update on What's Happening



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

So that everyone is in the loop I figured it'd be helpful to post an update on the current status.

All posts are currently being re-indexed. The server is doing this at a rate of 25 posts per second, and it has around 4 million to go. So, in 45 hours time I'll be able to start working more on the forum in terms of new features, restructuring etc.

I'm aware that some people have paragraph/posting issues with Tapatalk. I've opened a support ticket with them and I'm waiting on a response.

Male Animal. Adult Lounge and other Private Forums will be back online later today.

The Recipes section will be back online later today.

My plan is to continue fixing the minor issues and configuration setup this week.
Next week I move onto the more exciting stuff like live chat, Galleries, restructuring all of the sections etc 

Big thanks to everyone so far for your patience, support and positive feedback. We're getting there!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Popular threads has disappeared


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Doing a great job bud, a lot of people are moaning but they always will!


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan. Moaners will adjust, people just dont like change lol


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dark sim said:


> Popular threads has disappeared


Temporarily removed for performance reasons.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for the update - great work so far


----------

